# Parking in New Orleans?



## DaisyDoom

I'm looking for a spot in New Orleans to park a 22ft travel trailer for a couple of days. I want to have some time to explore but I can only find spots to park overnight unless I want to pay ridiculous prices. If someone is willing to let me park on their property, I would gladly feed you or help you out in any way I can. Thanks


----------



## katbastard

run hide, fuck that town!!!!


----------



## DaisyDoom

haha how come? i really want to check out all the voodoo crap lol

well as of now we still dont have a good place to park so we'll probably skip it


----------



## AnthraxMatt

i think at marigny and decatur there is a ne square block "park", ive parked and slept there for days before, its right off the french quarter too


----------



## jimi

I believe had some friends that parked their bus on N Peters near the river while I was there, and another bus parked on Press St and Royal (or somewhere right around there on Press), near Mardi Gras Zone and the train tracks. I don't know if anyone ever fucked with them, they never mentioned it to me, but both busses were in their respective spots for a couple days at the least.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Thank you guys! We decided to just drive through. Anyone have a suggestion on some really cool and unusual things to see, thatd be great


----------



## jimi

The treehouse. Hands down my favorite place in NOLA.


----------



## DaisyDoom

That's perfect! Thanks man!


----------



## jimi

No problem. Make sure to visit at night. Just go up Esplanade until you go under the freeway underpass. It's behind the gas station. You should be able to see the lights in the trees.


----------



## saje2u

Over by the iron rail theres a shit ton of RV's and such.
And no katbastard is fibbing NoLa is a flavor all of its own, Its like commercial fishing = you'll either hate it or love it.
I love it.


----------



## Buckbeak

the area around the iron rail ive see alotta ppl camping out of there car


----------



## trash diver

katbastard said:


> run hide, fuck that town!!!!


New Orleans can be a rough place.got robbed there once.keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## saje2u

Naw NoLa aint that bad you just godda know how to act - not that you kids would know how, just sayin. Its all about attitude and 99% of the mardigras/halloween visitors without hotel keycards DO NOT know how to keep them selves in check.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Thanks for the suggestions....I have no idea what's going on there yet and probably won't until we are closer. We were supposed to leave a few months ago but have hit some obstacles...should be all good soon.

As far as safety I'm sure we'll be ok. I'm nice and not dumb lol.


----------



## acrata4ever

trash diver said:


> New Orleans can be a rough place.got robbed there once.keep your head on a swivel.


i walked all over i walked to algeirs at night with no weapons (i never carry them) howd u get robbed?


----------



## stalebread

acrata4ever said:


> i walked all over i walked to algeirs at night with no weapons (i never carry them) howd u get robbed?


wrong place wrong time.
it happens.
didn't happen to me for five years, but don't ever let your guard down. It's still New Orleans.


----------



## Buckbeak

it is the oogle world headquarters of the world i've never been spanged so much carrying around a sign and my pack


----------



## bIackswan

Anywhere from N. Rampart to Jeff Davis should be fine to park that 22ft travel trailer for a couple of days.


----------



## shitbagdanny

park it smack in the middle of the street on bourbon and toulouse


----------



## zephyr23

iron rail moved i heard


----------

